# Just had a slight silver from 6mg nic juice 0_o



## zadiac (11/11/14)

Wow! Just had a silver from 6mg juice! 

Is that possible? I know I've been going down with the nic content for a while now and my own juices that I mix are about 3-4mg nic. Just got some juices from VK today and when I put the Rum & Raisin in my dripper and took a few drags, the room started spinning and I had to sit down. Lasted for about 5 minutes.

Is it possible that the juice could've been mislabeled? @Stroodlepuff , could you comment on this please?
I've never had this from a low nic juice.
I'm not upset or angry, just curious....lol. What a ride!! 

This happen to anyone else? With the low nic juices I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (11/11/14)

zadiac said:


> I'm not upset or angry, just curious....lol. What a ride!!


lol almost sounds like fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

hands said:


> lol almost sounds like fun



Well, for a moment is was, until the nausea set in. Then it wasn't fun anymore. I felt a little sick for a while.


----------



## Matt (11/11/14)

Also went down to 3mg and if i vape 6mg now the throat hit is to strong to taste anything. But to get a silver from a difference of 2 mg doesn't seem right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/14)

I will check bud. Was I here when you got it?


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will check bud. Was I here when you got it?



I don't know. Ordered on Thursday. Got it today. Order #3160. It's not a train smash, was just curious. Maybe it was just marked wrong. Like maybe a 12mg or 18mg marked as a 6mg. It's very strong. Much stronger than the previous 6mg juice I bought from you at the last vape meet.


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

Sorry to hear @zadiac. Knowing your powerful setups I can imagine it must have been pretty bleak.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/14)

I'll send a new one for you in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'll send a new one for you in the morning



lol....thanks, but you really don't have to. I can just dilute these. Just wanted to inform you that it could be mislabeled


----------



## Marzuq (12/11/14)

zadiac said:


> Wow! Just had a silver from 6mg juice!
> 
> Is that possible? I know I've been going down with the nic content for a while now and my own juices that I mix are about 3-4mg nic. Just got some juices from VK today and when I put the Rum & Raisin in my dripper and took a few drags, the room started spinning and I had to sit down. Lasted for about 5 minutes.
> 
> ...



ive got close to pulling a silver on 6mg nic juice so many times. good thing is that you can feel it coming on and as its a 6mg juice it doesnt hit as quickly and blindly. when the dizzy starts i just stop vaping for a hour and im all good


----------

